# Runham Swim Drainage Mill and Cottage.



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

This is a early 18th Century Drainage Windmill, without Sails I may hasten to add! I took two of my little ones with me for this Rurex!. Located a good mile walk on the East Bank of the River Bure between Gt Yarmouth and Acle this Drainage Mill was built to pump excess water from the nearby reclaimed Marshland, back into the River to keep, Pastureland dry and free for Grazing Animals. Im not entirely sure of the Exact Date of this Mill but form what I can gathered we are talking around 1810, 1820 ish. Just behind is a Marshmans cottage with a Fantastic Old Fireplace and some remaining Thatch, Enjoy... This on approach to Runham Mill with the River on the Right behind the Reeds.



Runham Mill with the Distant Stracey Arms Mill


Looking back Up River to the Village of Stokesby


Runham Swim Mill Exterior





A small Culvert where a 9ft Scoopwheel would have resided





Funky Brickwork eh!?


Metal thingie by a bit of the Culvert, I think this may have been part of a Sluice Gate?





Looking up through the empty Mill at where the floors would have been,











A close up of the Culvert where the Scoopwheel was situated


Right thats the Mill dealt with, From here we moved behind it to the Marshmans Cottage,




















I absolutely adored this big Fireplace





A lovely few stairs to nowhere!




















And now some general shots of the Beautiful River Bure in Winter Time, the Epitomy of Broadland Norfolk! These are taken on the trek back to the Motor, we were bloody Frozen!




















Thats it! Hope you liked these! Comments as always very welcome!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

Freezing Point in Norfolk, this was one of the coldest days I have had exploring!


----------



## wagg20 (Jan 2, 2010)

Like the old marshmans cottage - wasn't aware that there were any left on the broads anymore!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely ol' structure -picturesque setting too 

Cheers BS


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

wagg20 said:


> Like the old marshmans cottage - wasn't aware that there were any left on the broads anymore!



Now you are mate! There were some good shots to been had there Wagg especially with a Rollei and Tripod! I used my Mega Tripod for the first time! A bit of a hike but well worth the effort!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

Lightbuoy said:


> Lovely ol' structure -picturesque setting too
> 
> Cheers BS



Cheers LB Thanks for the Comments.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2010)

Great stuff...loving both the mill and the marshman's cottage. You're coming up with some fabulous stuff, Shucky. 
Now this is rather odd, because earlier on in the week I had a walk along our marshes here, and the route I took was one I'd only used once before quite some time ago. I saw a structure that I'd never seen before, on the other side of some buildings and it's almost identical to the mill in your first pic. But...we don't have windmills down here...and it isn't on the OS map, either!!! 
It definitely needs looking into!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 3, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Great stuff...loving both the mill and the marshman's cottage. You're coming up with some fabulous stuff, Shucky.
> Now this is rather odd, because earlier on in the week I had a walk along our marshes here, and the route I took was one I'd only used once before quite some time ago. I saw a structure that I'd never seen before, on the other side of some buildings and it's almost identical to the mill in your first pic. But...we don't have windmills down here...and it isn't on the OS map, either!!!
> It definitely needs looking into!



Go for it Foxy, You never know what you may find. This particular Mill doesnt appear on any O.S Map either. If it wasnt for a friend who took a 4 hour Walk out onto the Marshes I would have never known abouth this!


----------



## Flexible (Jan 3, 2010)

If only funds were available . . . That mill would make a great restoration project. The landscape shots are great - looks a nice part of the world.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 3, 2010)

Flexible said:


> If only funds were available . . . That mill would make a great restoration project. The landscape shots are great - looks a nice part of the world.



Yes your 100 per cent right Flex, The Marshmans Cottage especially. It is a beautiful part of the Country!, but them Im biased as I live here!. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## bOGrAT (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice way to spend a couple of hours, good find.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 3, 2010)

bOGrAT said:


> Nice way to spend a couple of hours, good find.



Nice way to freeze your Gonads off!, Ha! It was well worth it in the end.


----------

